# What did i catch?



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

I caught this little guy on a small private lake in Livingston county. I was pretty suprised and was sure it was a baby musky. Didnt have the look or same characteristics of small pike i have caught in the past but maybe im mistakened. I will say one thing is this guy was one slippery little bugger, almost impossible to hold onto. Can someone give me an id on this fish?









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Pickerel.


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

Yup, Pike


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Not pike, pickerel


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Pickerel


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Cool. Thanks fellas

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

A pickerel in Michigan, yes. A pickerel in Canada, no.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Well he was fishing in Livingston county so we'll call it a pickerel...eh.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

chain pickerel. Quite common.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Grass pickerel and a decent sized one at that.


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes but the question is is that a dill pickerel or sweet pickerel


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> A pickerel in Michigan, yes. A pickerel in Canada, no.


being Cdn I cant stand people calling walleye "pickerel"...not sure how an entire nation is getting this wrong especially with google available...


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Sharkbait11 said:


> being Cdn I cant stand people calling walleye "pickerel"...not sure how an entire nation is getting this wrong especially with google available...


At the lake in Canada I’ve gone to several times there is an excellent walleye spot called Pickerel island. My buddy and I changed the name to Hogg Alley because one side of the island has a long trough like alley and we’ve pull a few Hogg walleye out of it. Lol


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

That is a Chain Pickerel down here in NY and that size one is what I call a Slime Dart or fresh water Barracuda. They are voracious, cannibalistic critters that eat anything including their own and down here they can reach 30+ inches long and 8-9 pounds. Those little ones are nothing but a bait robbing PITA.

Gam


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

That is either a juvenile northern pike or a grass pickerel. Chain pickerel are not native to or present in Michigan. It's tough to tell from just the pic.


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

Go here, http://www.worldfishingnetwork.com/...dentification-chain-pickerel-vs-northern-pike


----------



## Fishontippydam (Dec 29, 2017)

Pickerel. Used to see them along the banks all the time downstate. Don't see too many up here. That's actually big for what it is. Novelty fish. Memories from my childhood days of bank fishing.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Grass pickerel as was mentioned, I have a good population here in Kalamazoo county.


Rainman68 said:


> Grass pickerel and a decent sized one at that.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

M. Tonello said:


> That is either a juvenile northern pike or a grass pickerel. Chain pickerel are not native to or present in Michigan. It's tough to tell from just the pic.


Actually not hard to tell at all from that very clear picture. All the markings including the dark “tear” stripe under the eye give zero confusion with young pike.

Dill or sweet pickerel is damn funny! As is Sharkbait’s frustration with his countrymen... don’t feel bad, yanks have corner on the market for dumb English!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

gamalot said:


> That is a Chain Pickerel down here in NY and that size one is what I call a Slime Dart or fresh water Barracuda. They are voracious, cannibalistic critters that eat anything including their own and down here they can reach 30+ inches long and 8-9 pounds. Those little ones are nothing but a bait robbing PITA.
> 
> Gam


At least Canada has the sense to color different paper currencies different colors, to avoid confusion.


----------

